# is my nigerian dwarf bred?



## sandmbaker (Mar 24, 2013)

OK all here's the famous question. I recently got a Nigerian dwarf doe from a couple and she was kept with a buck constantly. I've had her for a month and I have not seen her come in heat and she always has yellow crust on her tail I managed to get some close pictures of her to show everyone. I would love to have her bred so I can use her for milking. Any info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not good with that but if she was constantly in with a buck then there is an extremely good chance she is bred. Problem is you have no idea on a date.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

PS are those silkies in the cage behind the goat? I'm going to get a couple on Tuesday.


----------



## sandmbaker (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep those are my silkies and they are thee best chicken ever. They accept all other chickens and if you ever hatch a lonely chick they are happy to adopt it. Not to mention they make great snugglers.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Once my flock is up I'm keeping one silkie as my broody hen. 

No idea if yer girl is bred, I wasn't sure if mine was bred or fat til her udder came in!


----------



## sandmbaker (Mar 24, 2013)

Its almost impossible to keep just one silkie! They are such a joy.

I am going to try go get a good picture if her udder today to post on here


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Like Karen said if she was kept with a buck, odds are she is most likely pregnant. You can keep an eye on her udder to help you with an idea of how far along she is. Most does start making one 4-6 weeks before kidding.


----------



## sandmbaker (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's udder pics I took today.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you could get a picture straight on from the rear, with her tail naturally up (not held up) we may be able to do a pooch test for you 

I would assume she is bred.


----------



## sandmbaker (Mar 24, 2013)

OK I'll give it a shot. She's pretty hyper today so she wouldn't stand still lol


----------



## sandmbaker (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's the best I could get. Today she's acting weird. She's squatting like a dog going poop??? And itching at her belly. Hard to tell but she's doing the squatting in the one pic


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm going to say yes, bred. The tip of her vulva is pointing down, looks slightly swollen. What I can see of udder looks a tiny bit puffy
plus, crusties under the tail look like leftovers from a breeding.
Probably have 3-4 months till kidding.


----------



## sandmbaker (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's a new one for the pooch test. She's got yellow like discharge


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks bred IMO


----------



## sandmbaker (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I'm noticing Some udder changes in her.


----------

